# [Installation]emerge: grub failed(résolu)

## sarrge

Bonjour,

Voilà plusieurs tentatives d'install de gentoo qui échouent au moment de faire un 'emerge grub'

Demarrage par un dvd live gentoo-amd64 version 10.1

Poursuite de l'install en suivant la doc gentoo pour amd64 (en mode graphique sur le site gentoo, avec firefox dans ctrl+alt+F7)

tout est OK jusqu'à l'installation de grub.

Là emerge grub démarre miais à la 3eme ligne, je lis: >>>Emerging ( of ) sys-boot/grub-0.97-r10

                                                                                      openty failed : 'out of pty devices'

puis le processus se poursuit, mais se termine par une erreur:

ERROR : sys-boot/grub-097-r10 failed

making regular stuff

Call stack

ebuild.sh, line 56: Called die

environment line 4354: snippet of code:

emake || die "making regular stuff" 

J'ai fait un 'emerge --info =sys-boot/grub-0.97-r10 ' qui m'a renvoyé une page de retour que j'ai enregistré sur cle usb.

A la lecture je constate une remarque de compilation '-j2' de la variable suse dans /etc/make.conf; 

Donc j'ai supprimé cela et refait l'emerge. Cette fois la compile va plus loin mais se termine tjs par un failed.

Ma question : qq'un peut-il me dire quelles données minimales puis-je mettre dans /etc/make?conf en sachant que j'ai un cpu intel dual core 2 (2 x 3Ghz)

J'ai d'abord essayé -march= nocona 

MAKEOPTS='-J2'

Merci 

Vers 2003/2004 j'ai déjà installé une gentoo avec succés. Je ne suis pas un expert

sargeLast edited by sarrge on Thu Feb 10, 2011 6:25 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## barul

En mettant -march=native et MAKEOPTS="-j2", ça fonctionne ?

Pour les out of pty devices, je n'ai pas le temps de regarder, mais il y a pas mal de topics sur Internet, dont certains qui sont résolus.

Edit : Aussi, me -march=native doit bien se mettre dans les CFLAGS, pas n'importe où !

----------

## freezby

Salut,

Tout d'abord, pourrais-tu mettre ton titre en conformité avec les régles du forum (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=69179) ?  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> openty failed : 'out of pty devices' 

 

Ce n'est pas ceci qui bloque l'installation de grub. Cette erreur est en rapport avec ta config du noyau.  (dans device drivers >> characters devices). Je ne suis pas expert, je pense qu'en désactivant l'option (Legacy (BSD) PTY support) tu ne devrais plus avoir cette erreur. La doc du noyau préconise d'utiliser 'Unix98 PTY support'). Sinon tu dois aussi pouvoir augmenter le nombre de PTY.

 *Quote:*   

>  ERROR : sys-boot/grub-097-r10 failed
> 
> making regular stuff
> 
> Call stack
> ...

 

Cette erreur n'est pas informative pour nous. La portion intéressante où se trouve l'erreur doit se trouver un peu plus haut. Il faudrait que tu nous la fournisse afin que nous puissions t'aider. Tant qu'à faire, donne-nous également le résultat d'un 'emerge --info'.

 *Quote:*   

> J'ai d'abord essayé -march= nocona
> 
> MAKEOPTS='-J2' 

 

Pour march, tu peux mettre 'native', gcc choisira ainsi les options qui sont adéquates pour ton processeur.

Pour le nombre de 'job', tu peux le mettre à trois. On conseille généralement de mettre comme chiffre le nombre de processeur + 1.

Ce n'est en tout cas pas cela qui pose problème pour compiler grub.

Au total, tu peux mettre quelque chose comme ca dans /etc/make.conf

```
CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"
```

Bon courage.Last edited by freezby on Tue Feb 01, 2011 10:10 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## barul

"MAKE_OPTS" ?

Ce n'est pas plutôt MAKEOPTS qu'il faudrait mettre ?

----------

## sarrge

Bonsoir,

Merci pour vos réponses. J'ai donc essayé les propositions en modifiant /etc/make.conf ; ainsi qu'en relançant  une configuration du noyau.

Je n'ai rien vu d'anormal . Je dois ajouter que que le noyau avait été compilé avec genkernel.

J'ai refait une installation complète et cette fois j'ai compilé le noyau manuellent. 

Mais cette fois je ne vois plus de initramfs.

Et toujours la même erreur après 'emerge grub'

Voici le résultat de emerge --info:

```

(chroot) livecd ~ # emerge --info =sys-boot/grub-0.97-r10

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/1Q-2004

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  #='/var/db update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move'  %='binary move'  S='binary SLOT move'

  p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/2Q-2004

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  #='/var/db update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move'  %='binary move'  S='binary SLOT move'

  p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/3Q-2004

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  #='/var/db update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move'  %='binary move'  S='binary SLOT move'

  p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/4Q-2004

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  #='/var/db update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move'  %='binary move'  S='binary SLOT move'

  p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/1Q-2005

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  #='/var/db update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move'  %='binary move'  S='binary SLOT move'

  p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/2Q-2005

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  #='/var/db update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move'  %='binary move'  S='binary SLOT move'

  p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/3Q-2005

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  #='/var/db update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move'  %='binary move'  S='binary SLOT move'

  p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/4Q-2005

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  #='/var/db update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move'  %='binary move'  S='binary SLOT move'

  p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/1Q-2006

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  #='/var/db update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move'  %='binary move'  S='binary SLOT move'

  p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/2Q-2006

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  #='/var/db update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move'  %='binary move'  S='binary SLOT move'

  p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/3Q-2006

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  #='/var/db update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move'  %='binary move'  S='binary SLOT move'

  p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/4Q-2006

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  #='/var/db update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move'  %='binary move'  S='binary SLOT move'

  p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/1Q-2007

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  #='/var/db update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move'  %='binary move'  S='binary SLOT move'

  p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/2Q-2007

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  #='/var/db update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move'  %='binary move'  S='binary SLOT move'

  p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/3Q-2007

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  #='/var/db update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move'  %='binary move'  S='binary SLOT move'

  p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/4Q-2007

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  #='/var/db update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move'  %='binary move'  S='binary SLOT move'

  p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/1Q-2008

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  #='/var/db update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move'  %='binary move'  S='binary SLOT move'

  p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/2Q-2008

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  #='/var/db update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move'  %='binary move'  S='binary SLOT move'

  p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/3Q-2008

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  #='/var/db update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move'  %='binary move'  S='binary SLOT move'

  p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/4Q-2008

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  #='/var/db update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move'  %='binary move'  S='binary SLOT move'

  p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/1Q-2009

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  #='/var/db update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move'  %='binary move'  S='binary SLOT move'

  p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/2Q-2009

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  #='/var/db update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move'  %='binary move'  S='binary SLOT move'

  p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/3Q-2009

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  #='/var/db update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move'  %='binary move'  S='binary SLOT move'

  p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

!!! Failed to open file: '/mnt/livecd/usr/livecd/db/pkg/app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.11/RDEPEND.17308'

!!! [Errno 30] Read-only file system: '/mnt/livecd/usr/livecd/db/pkg/app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.11/RDEPEND.17308'

Exception AttributeError: "'atomic_ofstream' object has no attribute '_file'" in  ignored

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 40, in <module>

    retval = _emerge.emerge_main()

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/_emerge/__init__.py", line 15469, in emerge_main

    if portage._global_updates(trees, mtimedb["updates"]):

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage/__init__.py", line 8123, in _global_updates

    vardb.update_ents(myupd, onUpdate=onUpdate)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage/dbapi/__init__.py", line 233, in update_ents

    aux_update(cpv, metadata_updates)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage/dbapi/vartree.py", line 572, in aux_update

    mylink.setfile(k, v)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage/dbapi/vartree.py", line 2919, in setfile

    write_atomic(os.path.join(self.dbdir, fname), data)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage/util.py", line 1015, in write_atomic

    raise ReadOnlyFileSystem(func_call)

ReadOnlyFileSystem: write_atomic('/var/db/pkg/app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.11/RDEPEND')

(chroot) livecd ~ # 

```

Voilà, le dernier paragraphe signalant les erreurs ne me permet pas de trouver le pb.

Merci

sarge

EDIT by modo: supprimés les lignes de points trop longues qui déforment la page  :Wink: 

----------

## barul

Ce serait sympa de rajouter des balises [code] pour qu'on voit bien tes erreurs, stp

----------

## freezby

pour l'initramfs c'est normal qu'il n y en ait pas.

Par contre tes erreurs sont bizzares. T'es sur que t'as chrooté dans ton nouvel environnement là ?

----------

## sarrge

Bonjour,

Voici ce dernier chapître où se trouvent à mon avis, les erreurs.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

```

!!! Failed to open file: '/mnt/livecd/usr/livecd/db/pkg/app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.11/RDEPEND.17308'

!!! [Errno 30] Read-only file system: '/mnt/livecd/usr/livecd/db/pkg/app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.11/RDEPEND.17308'

Exception AttributeError: "'atomic_ofstream' object has no attribute '_file'" in ignored

Traceback (most recent call last):

File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 40, in <module>

retval = _emerge.emerge_main()

File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/_emerge/__init__.py", line 15469, in emerge_main

if portage._global_updates(trees, mtimedb["updates"]):

File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage/__init__.py", line 8123, in _global_updates

vardb.update_ents(myupd, onUpdate=onUpdate)

File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage/dbapi/__init__.py", line 233, in update_ents

aux_update(cpv, metadata_updates)

File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage/dbapi/vartree.py", line 572, in aux_update

mylink.setfile(k, v)

File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage/dbapi/vartree.py", line 2919, in setfile

write_atomic(os.path.join(self.dbdir, fname), data)

File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage/util.py", line 1015, in write_atomic

raise ReadOnlyFileSystem(func_call)

ReadOnlyFileSystem: write_atomic('/var/db/pkg/app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.11/RDEPEND')

(chroot) livecd ~ #

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

```

Il semble que je sois bien chrooté, mais si je le suis mal, c'est depuis le début alors? (Voir le prompt).

La ligne 2: [Errno 30] red only file system : '/mnt/livecd/ usr/livecd..... est-ce là le doute sur le chroot? 

emerge kernel-sources m'a chargé le noyau 2.6.36-r5 . Peut-être faudrait-il essayer de choisir un noyau antérieur? 2.6.35 ou 2.6.34?

Ce qu'il y a de curieux, c'est une fois emerge grub fait, si je laisse le système inoccupé un certain temps (pour recherche par exemple) ,il veut venir en "sleepinf" mais là tout se bloque

je n'ai plus la main. 

J'ai démarré d'un dvd live . J'ai créé 3 partitions : /boot,  racine et /home. J'ai utilisé swap de la distrib Débian installée en début de disque.

sda1= /boot de debian  sda5=racine de debian  sda6=swap de debian  sda7=/home de debian;  sda8=/boot gentoo , sda9= racine gentoo, sda10=/home gentoo

Les partitions /boot sont formatées en ext2 , les autres en ext3.

J'ai tenu compte de vos remarques des posts précédents pour configurer le noyau avant compilation. et pour /etc/make.conf

Une autre remarque bizarre: Lors de ma première install, j'ai compilé le noyau par genkernel (initramfs etait présent dans /boot) par la suite, après emerge grub, impossible de faire un ls d'un répertoire.

Comme si je n'avais plus de bash.

Je me perds de plus en plus.Mais je reste calme. j'ai dèjà installé gentoo en 2003/2004 avec les stages 2 et 3. Mais à l'époque on chargeait aussi distfiles etc...Merci

sarge

----------

## sarrge

Bonjour,

J'ouvre ce nouveau post sur un sujet dèjà évoqué (par moi-même).

J'ai appliqué les remarques qui m'ont été faites,ainsi que revu mon installation. mais je ne parviens toujours pas à terminer un emerge correctement.

Je suis reparti du format de mes 3 partitions  (/boot; racine; swap et /home) pour recevoir ma gentoo.

Puis j'ai suivi scrupuleusement le "Gentoo Hanbook" Je l'ai fait au moins 6fois : En mode console pour systeme x86 (seul) puis pour x86_64 (amd x86-64) . En mode graphique également.J'ai aussi essayé la compilation du noyau par genkernel et en manuel. Même résultat.

Tout est OK pour le début.  "emerge gentoo-sourcesl" a bien fonctionné.

Maiis une fois arrivé à "emerge sylog-ng" réponse : Emerge failed ... emake failed.

Pour les emerges suivants aussi.

Je donne ici les dernières lignes de l'erreur emerge pour grub :

>>> Failed to emerge sys-boot/grub-0.97-r10, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-0.97-r10/temp/build.log'

* Messages for package sys-boot/grub-0.97-r10:

* ERROR: sys-boot/grub-0.97-r10 failed:

*   making regular stuff

* 

* Call stack:

*     ebuild.sh, line  56:  Called src_compile

*   environment, line 4319:  Called die

+ The specific snippet of code:

*       emake || die "making regular stuff"

* 

* If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =sys-boot/grub-0.97-r10',

+ the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =sys-boot/grub-0.97-r10'.

+The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-0.97-r10/temp/build.log'.

* The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-0.97-r10/temp/environment'.

* S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-0.97-r10/work/grub-0.97'

* IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

* Use eselect news to read news items.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Le répertoire /var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-0.97-r10 existe bien et les lignes renseignées sont présentes, mis pourquoi, l'ebuild ne se construit pas?

J'ai essayé la commande 'emerge<package>' ainsi que 'emerge --usepkg<package>' : même résultat.

La variable USE dans /etc/make.conf doit-elle contenir un minimum?

Merci si vous pouvez m'éclairer

gesar

----------

## barul

Est-ce qu'on pourrait avoir ton make.conf ?

----------

## geekounet

J'ai mergé ton nouveau topic avec celui là, c'est le même sujet, inutile de faire 36 topics. Et merci d'utiliser un minimum de formatage dans tes messages, ça facilitera la lecture et la compréhension pour tout le monde.  :Wink: 

EDIT: pour les pty au début, je penche pour un /dev pas monté dans le chroot.

----------

## sarrge

Bonjour,

Navré pour avoir cru bon de relancer un post.

Pour ce qui est du changement de format, je crois comprendre qu'il s'agit du fait que la partie du post concernant l'erreur renvoyée par le système, s'est rtrouvée copiée en format .odt au lieu de .txt. Est-ce bien cela? si oui, j'y veillerai la prochaine fois. Mille excuses.

Pour répondre aux deux questions:

1° make conf:

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-J2"

USE="ncurses gtk gnome kde qt3 qt4 dvd alsa cdr"

J'ai rajouté ncurses  dans une deuxième tentative, mais cela n'a rien changé.

2° J'ai bien monté mes partitions en commençant par : swap, puis racine puis /boot.. Plus loin /proc et /dev par : mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

J'ai monté /home aussi.

3° Voici un exemple emerge syslog-ng:

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.12/work/eventlog-0.2.12 ...

make -J2 

make: invalid option -- 'J'

make: invalid option -- '2'

Usage: make [options] [target] ...

Options:

  -b, -m                      Ignored for compatibility.

  -B, --always-make           Unconditionally make all targets.

  -C DIRECTORY, --directory=DIRECTORY

                              Change to DIRECTORY before doing anything.

  -d                          Print lots of debugging information.

  --debug[=FLAGS]             Print various types of debugging information.

  -e, --environment-overrides

                              Environment variables override makefiles.

  -f FILE, --file=FILE, --makefile=FILE

                              Read FILE as a makefile.

  -h, --help                  Print this message and exit.

  -i, --ignore-errors         Ignore errors from commands.

  -I DIRECTORY, --include-dir=DIRECTORY

                              Search DIRECTORY for included makefiles.

  -j [N], --jobs[=N]          Allow N jobs at once; infinite jobs with no arg.

  -k, --keep-going            Keep going when some targets can't be made.

  -l [N], --load-average[=N], --max-load[=N]

                              Don't start multiple jobs unless load is below N.

  -L, --check-symlink-times   Use the latest mtime between symlinks and target.

  -n, --just-print, --dry-run, --recon

                              Don't actually run any commands; just print them.

  -o FILE, --old-file=FILE, --assume-old=FILE

                              Consider FILE to be very old and don't remake it.

  -p, --print-data-base       Print make's internal database.

  -q, --question              Run no commands; exit status says if up to date.

  -r, --no-builtin-rules      Disable the built-in implicit rules.

  -R, --no-builtin-variables  Disable the built-in variable settings.

  -s, --silent, --quiet       Don't echo commands.

  -S, --no-keep-going, --stop

                              Turns off -k.

  -t, --touch                 Touch targets instead of remaking them.

  -v, --version               Print the version number of make and exit.

  -w, --print-directory       Print the current directory.

  --no-print-directory        Turn off -w, even if it was turned on implicitly.

  -W FILE, --what-if=FILE, --new-file=FILE, --assume-new=FILE

                              Consider FILE to be infinitely new.

  --warn-undefined-variables  Warn when an undefined variable is referenced.

This program built for i686-pc-linux-gnu

Report bugs to <bug-make@gnu.org>

emake failed

 * ERROR: dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.12 failed:

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2674:  Called _eapi2_src_compile

 *     ebuild.sh, line  654:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *   		emake || die "emake failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.12',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.12'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.12/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.12/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.12/work/eventlog-0.2.12'

>>> Failed to emerge dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.12, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.12/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.12:

 * ERROR: dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.12 failed:

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2674:  Called _eapi2_src_compile

 *     ebuild.sh, line  654:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *   		emake || die "emake failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.12',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.12'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.12/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.12/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.12/work/eventlog-0.2.12'

 * IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

[color=green](chroot) livecd ~ #

donc j'en suis toujours au même point. Il semble que -j2 ou -j3 ne sont pas acceptés. Que signifie emake failed ?

Je suppose que c'est conséquent à:make: invalid option -- 'J'

make: invalid option -- '2'

Usage: make [options] [target] ...

Options:....etc

Mais que dois-je changer pour que make se fasse correctement?

gesar

----------

## xaviermiller

c'est avec un j minuscule

----------

## barul

Si on avait eu le make.conf dès le début, la résolution du problème aurait été quasiment instantanée je pense  :Razz: 

----------

## sarrge

Bonjour,

Et merci c'est bien cela. Idiot de ma part .

D'autant plus que je l'ai refait plusieurs fois. Pourtant, je me méfie des réitérations lorsqu'on recherche sur ses propres erreurs.

On a tendance à la refaire 10 fois.

Je vais enfin pouvoir revenir sous Gentoo.

Encore une question: à la fin d'un emerge il y a ceci:* IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

J'ai oublié ce que l'on peut en faire.

gesar

----------

## barul

Euh, quand même.. C'est écrit ce que tu peux/dois en faire !

Edit : Et, pitié, des balises [code] autour de tes sorties de commandes, pour que ce soit plus lisible...

----------

## sarrge

bonjour,

C'est OK

Merci

gesar

----------

## ghoti

Génial !  :Smile: 

Un p'tit (résolu) dans ton titre alors ?  :Wink: 

----------

## sarrge

bonjour,

Mon précèdent post modifié résolu n'est pas passé. Why?

gesar

----------

## sarrge

bonjour, 

(Re) tentative d'envoi résolu

gesar

----------

## barul

Ta première modification pour mettre en "résolu" n'est pas passé du fait que tu as modifié le titre de ton dernier post. Il faut modifier le titre du premier pour que ça modifie le titre du topic. Mais je vois que tu l'as fais, tout est donc OK.

----------

